# "MOHAA" or Medal of Honor: Allied Assault Crashing.... Help?!?!?!?



## teetz (Mar 29, 2013)

I have no idea if anyone can help me out, but I have recently installed MOHAA on my new laptop that is more than capable of running MOHAA. But for some reason, it crashes everytime I start it up. I have downloaded the 1.11 patch, and I have tried a few other things. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## DanTheMan92 (Apr 4, 2013)

have you downloaded the latest graphics drivers for your laptop


----------



## teetz (Mar 29, 2013)

yes, and that only made things worse. now the game won't run at all... it just crashes everytime i try to open it.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Have you tried running it in Compatibility Mode? Also, could you please post your specs? You can use Speccy from my signature.


----------



## teetz (Mar 29, 2013)

yes i have tried running in compatibility mode.

here is a summary of my specs.

Operating System
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
CPU
Intel Core i7 3612QM @ 2.10GHz	53 °C
Ivy Bridge 22nm Technology
RAM
8.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 798MHz (11-11-11-28)
Motherboard
Dell Inc. 0PXH02 (U3E1)	28 °C
Graphics
Generic PnP Monitor ([email protected])
KLV-32S200A ([email protected])
Intel HD Graphics 4000
AMD Radeon HD 7730M
Hard Drives
932GB TOSHIBA MQ01ABD100 (SATA)
29.8GB SAMSUNG SSD PM830 mSATA (SSD)
Optical Drives
PLDS DVDRWBD DS-6E2SH
Audio
Conexant SmartAudio HD


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks. Have you updated DirectX?


----------



## teetz (Mar 29, 2013)

yes. i have the most recent direct x. i believe it is direct x 10


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, I'm wondering if it's your newer hardware conflicting with the older game. If you haven't tried running it as Administrator, try that, and if that doesn't work try re-installing it as Administrator in Compatibility Mode.


----------



## teetz (Mar 29, 2013)

I have done all of that and it still doesn't work. Is all hope lost?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll ask some other techs to help out.:smile:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok, try this:

How to fix mohaa windows 7 crash on startup - YouTube


----------



## teetz (Mar 29, 2013)

i did and this is what happened 










a different error. I then placed the file in the "main" subfolder to the MOHAA folder instead of just the MOHAA folder, and the game just crashed on startup.


----------



## teetz (Mar 29, 2013)

and now, i just tried removing that file completely... and the game worked for about 3 minutes and then crashed.


----------

